
Static Web Site Generators - katzeilla
https://github.com/myles/awesome-static-generators
======
jjjbokma
May I request to have tumblelog added?

Project page: [https://github.com/john-
bokma/tumblelog](https://github.com/john-bokma/tumblelog)

Example blog: [https://plurrrr.com/](https://plurrrr.com/)

